# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Μπλέ γκούλντιαν

## Orix

Καλησπέρα, εκτρέφονται εδω στη Ελλάδα και μπλε γκουλντιαν?
Εχει δει κανεις? Ειναι απίιιιστευτα όμορφα!

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/ph...aphy/553906441

----------


## Cristina

Χρόνη, φυσικά και υπάρχουν. Εγω έχω μλε με κεφαλάκι σομον χρωμα.

----------


## Orix

Αχ, ειμαι ερωτευμενος! Αχχχ

----------


## Cristina

Χωρις φλας


και με φλας...βγαινει πιο πολύ πρασινο.  :Happy:

----------


## Orix

Ax ποσο τυχερη εισαι!

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστινα μου τι όμορφο μικρό πλάσματακι !!!

----------


## Georgiablue

> Αχ, ειμαι ερωτευμενος! Αχχχ


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...!!!!!!

----------


## krisp

Αυτός είναι ο δικός μου! Πριν μου πάθει ότι έπαθε... ::

----------


## Orix

> Αυτός είναι ο δικός μου! Πριν μου πάθει ότι έπαθε...


Αχ πανεμορφοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  ο! Σαν τι επαθε δηλαδη? Α το διαβασα! Περαστικούλια ευχομαι απο καρδιας.

----------


## krisp

Σου απαντάω εδώ σε αυτό.



> Αληθεια οταν ζευγαρωνουν 2  μπλε δεν βγαινει μπλε? Η μπορει να ζευγαρωσουν 2 αρχεγονα και να βγει  μπλε?


Βγαίνουν μόνο μπλε αλλά δεν είναι καλή επιλογή... Γενικά δεν προτείνεται να ζευγαρώνεις μεταξύ τους πουλιά που είναι μπλε, silver ή pastel, ούτε δυο ίδια από αυτά γιατί δεν προκύπτουν καλοί απόγονοι...
Διάβασε εδώ στα Ελληνικά και εδώ στα Αγγλικά.
Τα δικά μου είναι και τα δύο πράσινα οπτικά αλλά έχουν και τα δυο μπλε παράγοντα οπότε το ένα που έβγαλαν είναι μπλε...
Μπες και εδώ να δεις τους συνδυασμούς και εδώ σε Ελληνική ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πόσο όμορφα είανι αυτά τα πουλάκια !!!

----------


## krisp

> Τα αρχέγονα μεταξύ τους βγάζουν αρχέγονα και πάλι. Ανάλογα βέβαια τι χρωμα εχουν τα κεφαλάκια τους.


Θα απαντήσω εδώ γιατί στο θέμα της αγγελίας δεν μπορώ να γράψω (για ένα post)! :: 
Οι δικοί μου οι γονείς είναι φαινομενικά αρχέγονα...
Έκαναν μπλε όμως...
*Cristina* δες κι εσύ αν θες λίγο τις ιστοσελίδες στο προηγούμενο post είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικές...

----------


## Cristina

> Θα απαντήσω εδώ γιατί στο θέμα της αγγελίας δεν μπορώ να γράψω (για ένα post)!
> Οι δικοί μου οι γονείς είναι φαινομενικά αρχέγονα...
> Έκαναν μπλε όμως...
> *Cristina* δες κι εσύ αν θες λίγο τις ιστοσελίδες στο προηγούμενο post είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικές...


Ευχαριστώ, Χρήστο, για την πληροφορία. Το αναγνωρίζω πως δεν το είχα ψάξει παραπάνω. Είχα μπει στην σελίδα που ανάφερες πάνω, έβαλα τα δικά μου να δω τι βγαζουν και δεν μου έβγαζε κάτι σε μπλε  :sad: 
Αν έχουν παράγοντα μπλε κανένα, δεν το γνωρίζω. Θα δω όταν  θα βγούνε με το καλό τι θα βγάλουν. Στην αρχή είμαι με τα gouldian. Το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι το έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Καλά που υπάρχετε και εσείς οι πιο έμπειροι, να μάθουμε και εμείς. 
Τώρα θα είμαι off topic...πόσες φορές ζευγαρωσες τα gouldian;

----------


## krisp

> Καλά που υπάρχετε και εσείς οι πιο έμπειροι, να μάθουμε και εμείς. 
> Τώρα θα είμαι off topic...πόσες φορές ζευγαρωσες τα gouldian;


Μιλάμε για εμπειρία...  :Sign0027:  Πρώτη φορά φέτος...

----------


## Cristina

Πρώτη και τυχερή! Μπράβο, Χρήστο!

----------


## Orix

> Σου απαντάω εδώ σε αυτό.
> 
> Βγαίνουν μόνο μπλε αλλά δεν είναι καλή επιλογή... Γενικά δεν προτείνεται να ζευγαρώνεις μεταξύ τους πουλιά που είναι μπλε, silver ή pastel, ούτε δυο ίδια από αυτά γιατί δεν προκύπτουν καλοί απόγονοι...
> Διάβασε εδώ στα Ελληνικά και εδώ στα Αγγλικά.
> Τα δικά μου είναι και τα δύο πράσινα οπτικά αλλά έχουν και τα δυο μπλε παράγοντα οπότε το ένα που έβγαλαν είναι μπλε...
> Μπες και εδώ να δεις τους συνδυασμούς και εδώ σε Ελληνική ιστοσελίδα.


Μάλιστα, συντετριμενος αποχαιρετω το ονειρο μου  :sad:

----------


## krisp

Γιατί το εγκαταλείπεις; Ότι υπάρχουν, υπάρχουν, τώρα για χάρισμα δεν ξέρω...
Εσύ έχεις μόνο αρσενικά;
Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις ένα θηλυκό μπλε να το ζευγαρώσεις με το μαυροκέφαλο σου;
Αν δεν σου βγάλει μπλε, τα παιδιά τους αν τα ζευγαρώσεις με κάποιο μπλε τα παιδιά τους θα είναι 50-50 μπλε...
Φυσικά δεν θα το κάνεις με τη μητέρα τους αλλά με κάποιο άλλο...
Εμένα τα δικά μου θηλυκά είναι 50-50 αν έχουν μπλε και φαίνονται πράσινα ή αν είναι μόνο πράσινα...

----------


## Orix

Μπα δεν εχω εμπειρια απο ζευγαρωματα

----------


## krisp

Εμπειρία δεν υπάρχει από πριν σε κανέναν... Αν έχεις διάθεση, χρόνο, χώρο και χρήμα, μετά όλα γίνονται... Βοήθεια θα βρεις...

----------


## Orix

::  Δεν τηρω τις προδιαγραφες δυστυχως

----------


## yannisk

Τα μπλε γκουλντιαν είναι η πιο ευαίσθητη μετάλλαξη τους και συχνά συνοδεύονται από πολλά προβλήματα υγείας. Στην Αυστραλία θεωρούνται προβληματικό είδος, φορέας ασθενειών. Στην Ευρώπη είναι καλύτερα.

 Ένας αρχάριος εκτροφέας καλά θα κάνει να συγκεντρωθεί στα αρχέγονα πουλιά (που είναι και τα πιο όμορφα!). Να μάθει να τα διαχειρίζεται σωστά και να αφήσει τα μπλε και τις άλλες μεταλλάξεις για αργότερα.
Φυσικά είναι πολύ πιθανό να προκύψει τυχαία μια μετάλλαξη αλλά αυτό το γεγονός δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό ή εκτροφή.

Οι μεταλλάξεις σε ένα κοπάδι γκούλντιαν δεν θα έχουν καλή τύχη αν στο κοπάδι δεν υπάρχουν δυνατά αρχέγονα πουλιά και έμπειρος εκτροφέας. Τα αρχέγονα είναι η βάση. Η μόδα των μεταλλάξεων ευθύνεται κατά πολύ για τα προβλήματα που συχνά συνοδεύουν τα γκούλντιαν.

Τα αρχέγονα γκούλντιαν ίσως είναι το μοναδικό είδος σπίζας που εμφανίζεται στην φύση σε τρεις μεταλλάξεις και στην ίδια γεωγραφική περιοχή!!! Αυτό το γεγονός από μόνο του κάνει το είδος πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Orix

Κατα κανόνα η μετάλαξη είναι εκφυλισμος εν ολιγοις, ή όχι απαραίτητα?

----------


## yannisk

Δεν θα χαρακτήριζα την μετάλλαξη εκφυλισμό αλλά ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο που μερικές φορές και υπο συνθήκες μπορεί να επικρατήσει σε ένα είδος εφόσον δίνει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα (πχ καλύτερη απόκρυψη μέσα στο φυσικό περιβάλλον συνεπώς περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιβίωσης).
Στα πτηνά που ζουν στην αιχμαλωσία οι μεταλλάξεις είναι πολύ δημοφιλείς, μάλλον λόγω σπανιότητας / διαφορετικού, αλλά κάποιες φορές, όχι πάντα,  συνοδεύονται με προβλήματα υγείας (κυρίως λόγω της στενής γονιδιακής γραμμής). Τα αρχέγονα πτηνά τείνουν να είναι πιο δυνατά και εύρωστα, για παράδειγμα οι λευκές καρδερίνες σε σχέση με τις αρχέγονες.

----------

